# Self publishing with CreateSpace



## Kejiiraa (May 18, 2016)

Hello all  I am new to the forums but we are uploading my novel to createspace this week in preparation of launching it for sale next month. Has anyone ever used CreateSpace? What did you think of the whole experience? I'm blogging about my self publishing journey on my website as well if anyone is interested in reading about it. I am not sure if I am allowed to post links or not. I just got the jacket art back from the artist though and it turned out beautiful:


----------



## Reaver (May 18, 2016)

You can put a link in to your blog in a custom signature after you've made five posts. Before doing this though, please be sure to read our* guidelines *regarding links in signatures.

Thank you for joining Mythic Scribes!


----------



## Kejiiraa (May 18, 2016)

Awesome will do that  Thank you!


----------



## We Rise Above (May 25, 2016)

I've published two books using CreateSpace and I thought the process worked very well. Make sure you follow the instructions closely, and you might want to order sample copies a couple of times to make sure everything's perfect.

It does involve a bit of work, but holding the printed book in your hand is worth all the effort!


----------



## troynos (May 27, 2016)

I've used Createspace and it's pretty easy to use.  Definately order a Proof copy to make sure everything looks just the way you want it to.

Also, I recommend downloading one of their templates that fit the size of the printed book you want to use.  I used 6x9 and copied my book over to the template and it gives you the more accurate page count to use in the calculation to figure out the book's thickness.


----------

